

Ask HN: MailChimp not working - anewfounder

Has anyone had experience with MailChimp failing to verify your email domain? 
I have collected a list of email signups and the first time that I am trying to send a campaign I am prompted to verify my email domain before I can send the campaign.
The trouble is that MailChimp claims to send me a verification code but I am not receiving it on my end. Needless to say that I have contacted MailChimp support over more than 24 hours ago but no response.. 
I basically have an account that I can do nothing with it.
Anyone with a similar experience?
======
anewfounder
RESOLVED - so this is the response I got from MailChimp:

[Thank you for contacting Support. We can certainly understand your concern.
It is recommended to not use a generic email such as contact@. Instead use an
address more in the likes of NAME@jammable.co, or jam@jammable.co. Sometimes
using contact@, info@, sales@ will not push through delivery for an initial
domain verification. Also, it may be a good idea to whitelist MailChimp first.
Here are our current IP ranges. Have your IT set these to your server.
72.26.195.64/27 74.63.47.96/27 173.231.138.192/27 173.231.139.0/24
173.231.176.0/21 173.231.184.0/21 205.201.128.0/20 198.2.128.0/18 If you have
any further questions, please let us know. We are happy to help]

Their first point actually resolved the issue. I wished I could have kept
contact@ but instead I replaced it with myname@ and it now works.

------
jhammer
(shameless self-promotion)

While you're waiting for them to get back to you, maybe I can tempt you to
give our email campaign service a look?
[http://www.directmailmac.com](http://www.directmailmac.com). If you have any
questions, we have live chat support available starting 7 AM PT tomorrow
morning. Good luck!

~~~
anewfounder
thanks I actually dont see this as shameless as you title it :) however I
still think the quickest for me to get an email out to my subscribers is to
sort Mailchimp first I'll check your product for future emails based on my
Mailchimp experience (pretty bad so far..)

